# Web Personal Project - Comments and Content request.



## digitalirony (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been developing a website as a personal project http://uk.photo-calendar.co.uk and would like some feedback about what I've managed to do so far. 

If anyone has any photos taken in the UK and few minutes to make a submission please register and upload your photos, I could do with some extra content and feedback on the process. You'll get a full credit for your photos! 

Any feedback (positive or negative), help, ideas, comments or submissions would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers, Jon


----------



## digitalirony (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

made a mistake with the URL it should be http://uk.photo-calendar.co.uk, sorry!


----------

